# Tangential Diamond Tool Holders



## steamtoys (Aug 21, 2011)

Tangential Diamond Tool Holders, my finished project. Holders are a design as you go project, I had no actual plans. A great wealth of info was obtained from the many web sites that contained info, only proper to thank them all for sharing. My holders work fine on a 7X12 Lathe and also my Emco Super 11 Lathe. Used 10% Cobalt Tooll Bits that were not difficult to sharpen on my belt sander.


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work, thanks for sharing.

Vic.


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2011)

VERY nice job! I like these types of holders.


----------



## websterz (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nicely done! :bow: I have more fun building tooling than I do actually making parts. And seat-of-the-pants engineering is the best part!! I am going to kinda'-sorta' copy your grinding fixture as I have not built one for my tangential cutter yet.


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are my two, home made at the back and shop bought in the front together with my grinding jig inspired by Chucks.






Vic.


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## hopeless (Oct 1, 2011)

I find it a useful tool and now their is a lefthand one available so its on the list ;D
Pete


----------

